

A dependency-free Node.js Tracer - the_ninj4
https://github.com/holidayextras/hxTracer

======
omphalos
Pretty interesting! I did something similar with UI code recently
([https://github.com/omphalos/earhorn](https://github.com/omphalos/earhorn)),
although with the goal of runtime variable inspection instead of performance
tracing. JavaScript makes instrumentation really easy and I kind of feel like
the potential of this simple technology as dev tool hasn't been fully tapped.

------
garthk
Nice, and crazy comprehensive. I especially love redefining the wrapper using
eval to match the signature of the original.

------
rpedela
This is great! It is pretty simple to setup and the output is much easier to
understand than similar tools in my opinion.

------
benjamta
Really nice. I reckon this could be a nice learning tool too.

